# Triton Router Sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Specials - Triton 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router , Specials - Triton 2-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router ,free shippin as well.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for those that might have missed


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow great eye Tommy, thanks for the heads up.

Just posting for others:



Eagle America said:


> ​


A quote from http://www.routerforums.com/vendor-announcements/26403-triton-router-sale.html#post222427


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if this is the old model which doesn't have the above table height winder, it doesn't appear to be mentioned but with or without, compared to here it's excellent value for a high power router which I've always thought of as designed specifically for table mounting where it excels.


----------

